# Need help naming my rabbitry!



## bunniesaremylife

Hey. I have just recently started breeding Mini Rex's. Next year I will also start breeding Netherland Dwarves. I'm going to be starting a rabbitry. But there's one problem...I don't have a name for my rabbitry. I need help. Here's some facts about me and my rabbits:
 my rabbits and I live in the country on a big property with all sorts of animals.
 all my bunnies live in a barn.
 I like the words: creek, forest, hill(s), hollow, lake, river, ocean. Basically anything to do with nature.
 i usually name my bunnies after something like a movie character (for example I've name all the buns in one of my larger litters after all the characters in "The Lord of The Rings") or sometimes after food. My first bunnies name was Panini. Like the breakfast sandwich at Tim Hortons. 
Don't be afraid to have some creativity! Thanks!


----------



## LumLumPop

i'm not sure if you're intending to sell your rabbits as show rabbits, pets or meat. However, if you don't intend to sell them for meat you may want to leave any food related words out of the name of your rabbitry...people may get the wrong idea! :lookaround


----------



## bunniesaremylife

Haha yeah that's a good idea. No they're not for food. Mainly for pets, but could also be used as show. Have any ideas?


----------



## bunniesaremylife

LumLumPop said:


> i'm not sure if you're intending to sell your rabbits as show rabbits, pets or meat. However, if you don't intend to sell them for meat you may want to leave any food related words out of the name of your rabbitry...people may get the wrong idea! :lookaround



Look above this reply ^^^


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

The names I thought of were: 
Lake Side Rabbitry
Spring Creek Rabbitry
Nothern (Southern, Western, or Eastern depending on your location) Breeze Rabbitry 
You could put your initials and call it ___'s Bunny Barn 
Bubbling Brook Bunnies 
Red Stone River Rabbitry
I think names involving trees always sounds interesting and unique: Persimmon Tree Rabbitry, Apple Orchard Rabbitry, etc.
Good luck on picking a name!


----------



## sungura

Sunrise hills rabbitry 
Crystal lake rabbitry


----------



## surf_storm

Where are you from? I helped a friend name her jewellery business a week ago and she is from Canberra, Australia so we came up with Canbeadazzled, she really liked the word dazzled and well the jewellery was made from beads and she lives in Canberra so broken down came to Can-Bea-Dazzled.


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## Tessiesaurus

Ana_The_Dreamer said:


> You could put your initials and call it ___'s Bunny Barn



I think this is a great idea! 

I don't think calling it something spring or lake or forest or whatever makes any sense unless you actually have a spring or lake or forest nearby. It seems a bit silly. 

Do you have any interesting nature-landmarks near you?


----------



## bunnylovin1093

Tessiesaurus said:


> I think this is a great idea!
> 
> I don't think calling it something spring or lake or forest or whatever makes any sense unless you actually have a spring or lake or forest nearby. It seems a bit silly.
> 
> Do you have any interesting nature-landmarks near you?


 
Same here. If you do have a lake, wood or forest near you you could name it after that. I like the initials bunny barn idea. Where do you live? You could name it after the place you live in. ( example : Willow creek rabbitry ). Good luck finding a name.


----------



## majorv

Breeding for pet and breeding for show are two different things. To sell rabbits for show you need to spend quite a bit more money on a breeding trio and it takes time to develop good show quality rabbits. I wouldn't think you'd want to sell their offspring as pets. Of course, if you have a whole barn to house them, you could have one area for your show stock and another area for your pet stock. Selling for show might be hard unless you plan to start showing yourself, to build up a reputation. If you have 4-H and/or FFA groups in your area, you could look into providing rabbits for them, too.

To get ideas for a rabbitry name you could look at the list of breeders on the ARBA website for ideas. Typically, a name involves where you live, a landmark closeby or your name.


----------



## bunniesaremylife

Ana_The_Dreamer said:


> The names I thought of were:
> Lake Side Rabbitry
> Spring Creek Rabbitry
> Nothern (Southern, Western, or Eastern depending on your location) Breeze Rabbitry
> You could put your initials and call it ___'s Bunny Barn
> Bubbling Brook Bunnies
> Red Stone River Rabbitry
> I think names involving trees always sounds interesting and unique: Persimmon Tree Rabbitry, Apple Orchard Rabbitry, etc.
> Good luck on picking a name!



I love the "eastern, southern, northern" idea. I live in New Brunswick, Canada. It's also known as the "east coast". What do you think about "east coast rabbitry"?


----------



## bunniesaremylife

majorv said:


> Breeding for pet and breeding for show are two different things. To sell rabbits for show you need to spend quite a bit more money on a breeding trio and it takes time to develop good show quality rabbits. I wouldn't think you'd want to sell their offspring as pets. Of course, if you have a whole barn to house them, you could have one area for your show stock and another area for your pet stock. Selling for show might be hard unless you plan to start showing yourself, to build up a reputation. If you have 4-H and/or FFA groups in your area, you could look into providing rabbits for them, too.
> 
> 
> 
> To get ideas for a rabbitry name you could look at the list of breeders on the ARBA website for ideas. Typically, a name involves where you live, a landmark closeby or your name.



The "one area for show, one area for pets" idea. I might do that...thanks for the help! I think I'll keep just selling them as pets for now. Then I might start doing show buns. Thanks again!


----------



## bunniesaremylife

I also thought of "Happy Hoppin' Bunnies". What do you think of that?


----------



## FunBunLuvr

'The Bunny Ranch'... It's kind of nature-y.


----------

